# Never feeling normal



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

Anxiety, Panic attacks, and IBS always a way of life for me. I will never forget my first panic attack at age 21 which was years ago when there was no name for it. I suffered and was just scared all the time. As a small child I threw up a lot, had many headaches and always wanted to be alone. My first attack came after the birth of my first child. I was told to snap out of it, I was plain frightened and no one seemed to want to listen to me. Dizziness, headaches, body pains, indigestion, gas, constipation, frequent urination, fatigue, fear of staying alone in my apartment, you name it my life was pretty bad.I had periods of minor symptoms, and when something stressful happens here it comes again. usually it is a buildup of things. this week things would happen and since I worry about everything I had a big dizzy-like spell that as usual made me feel like I was going to die. Then the bloating and gas and other IBS problems return again. Eating out is a problem because I tense up and get muscle spasms in the back of my skull and things feel unreal in the dim lighting. I don't like to go anywhere because of the discomfort yet usually when I get started I am allright. All this is tied together IBS, anxiety, panic and so on to make my life difficult. I am so glad I am not alone but I would rather no one had to suffer ever. I have many allergies and hay fever too so what do I do? Just carry on !! I love those rare times when I am actually feeling relaxed and comfortable. It will usually last one day and then some other physical discomfort will happen and I feel like total #### again for a while. What I wouldn't give for a year of feeling good, or even a week.


----------



## Sara Mudie (Apr 16, 2004)

Right there with you BonnieRamona. My favourite times are when I have no major demands to meet and can just stick to a routine of sleep, work, easy diet and local outings to places where I feel comfortable. A day of ease is treasured but my life is ruled by dread of having to face up to the demands of society. You are not alone and it is not wrong to put yourself first when you need to. Take care.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi BonnieR,Are you seeing a psychiatrist for your panic attacks? Are you aware that your "IBS" problems could actually be anxiety induced? I had chronic, multiple daily D for six months and then took a Xanax and it went away. Started seeing a psychiatrist who added Effexor. After nine months I have reduced the Xanax by half and plan to discontinue it over the next month, but will keep it on hand in case a very stressful situation arises. (My mother died in February and my father has Alzheimers) Changing my diet, exercising, meditating, GI meds all did nothing. Your brain is sending out chemicals that fuel the panic attacks and other physical problems, so you might consider getting that under control...the rest may well disappear. Good luck.


----------



## Derrek (May 16, 2004)

Hi Bonnie, I am new to the site and know what it's like to feel like "####".. I have had this problem for quite a while, been everywhere for cures with no luck. I have maybe 2 days a week that I am somewhat functionable. The gut disorder I have has taken its toll on my mentally and physically. I used to be very fit,(running training in the gym) but I am becoming unfit. I am out of work more now than I have ever been. I have known about this site but never really used it. I am thinking of seeing a psychiatrist. I can never seem to relax. I stopped taking notryptyline that was prescribed by my gastro. I recently took my first yoga classes but I continually worried about and attack(d) so I did not get out of it what I wanted. If its any consolation there are others like you and maybe this board can help us cope a little better. I will pray for you.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Derrek, was the notryptyline working? Why did you go off of it if it was helping you? I take klonopin as needed--really helps with taking that 'edge' of anxiety off.


----------

